# couple healthy recipes



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

since the old lady made me join the chub club(online i refuse to go sit with fat 40 something women, but i've it and lost 30lbs off the 60 i lost a coupe yrs ago) thought i would share my absolute favorite recipe with ya.

Juicy Lucy 
4-8 oz turkey burger
handful of fat free cheddar
handful of fat free motzzarella(sp) 
1 slice fat free swiss

Take 1/2 of the burger form a patty. put cheese on top and form patty with remaining burger. Pinch both side of the burgers together trapping the cheese inside. put in freezer for about 5-10 min until outside of burger starts to harden, this helps it hold its shape. Cook on charcoal grill(gas if you need to) on indirect heat for around 20 min. serve on thin buns, you can buy even here in oakes, slap on some chipolte mustard(5 cal 0 fat) and enjoy.

the Whole burger is around 400 calories, O grams of fat and real minimal carbs.


----------



## paulafrank1213 (Aug 25, 2010)

It makes me miss the Brothers Burger. Also, the person who was eating with me in that same burger house last time. The person who consistently reminds me to brush my teeth and practice the oral hygiene.


----------

